# Disappointment: I saw an endo last week.



## MrsBee (Jan 25, 2013)

Hello, friends; I'm back!

I first posted an intro in (Feb.), and a follow-up here http://www.thyroidboards.com/showthread.php?t=7717. I made an appointment with an endo (I'm a glutton for punishment), and saw her last week. I only had a two-month wait; not bad, I guess.

From all that I've read here and other places, I expected to be disappointed, and I wasn't disappointed (meaning that I got what I expected; doublespeak for "I was disappointed!).

She looked at my bloodwork from December, and told me that I'm NOT hypo. :confused0024: She also told me that she would only Rx Synthroid anyway (as would all the other doctors in the practice). Oh yeah, I got the usual nonsense about Armour (pig thyroid could vary from pig to pig; synthetics are SO wonderful), and the "Where did you get your information?" question.  She was also surprised that, for a person my age (I'm 'only' 58), I'm only on one medication (for BP). She was young (only practicing for 10 years), so I had hoped that she'd be a little more open-minded.

It's such a shame that when I made the appointment, and _specifically_ asked if any of the doctors diagnosed by symptoms and NOT just labs, that I wasn't given that info. It would have saved everyone a waste of time, and a waste of my co-pay. OK; I was warned that Endos are worthless. Our so-called healthcare system would rather make money "managing" disease than preventing or curing it without harming the patient. I'm already paying for healthcare coverage, so I can't afford to go to a Naturopathic (which are not licensed in PA) or Functional Medicine 
Practitioner.

I have to admit that I don't have such drastic symptoms as some that I've heard mentioned here (such as debilitating fatigue), but maybe I've been subclinically(?) hypo for so long that I've gotten used to it. (No, wait, the doc told me that I'm NOT hypo; it must all be in my head.) And the physical symptoms, including nodules, mean NOTHING (to them). I also asked if my HBP could be a result of hypo-T, and she said No.

The 2010 and 2011 levels (incomplete as they were) were posted previously, but here they are again:

May 2010:
T3 uptake: 32 (22 - 35)
T4, total: 8.3 (4.5 - 12.5)
Free T4 index (T7): 2.7 (1.4 - 3.8)
TSH, 3rd generation: 1.81 (.40 - 4.50)

Oct. 2011:
T3 uptake: 33 (22 - 35)
T4, total: 8.8 (4.5 - 12.0 <-- lowered upper limit)
Free T4 index (T7): 2.9 (1.4 - 3.8)
TSH, 3rd generation: 2.07 (.40 - 4.50)

Dec. 2012:
T3 uptake: 31 (22 - 35)
T4, total: 8.5 (4.5 - 12.0)
Free T4: 2.6 (1.4 - 3.8)
TSH: 1.38 (.40 - 4.50)

They also did hemoglobin A1c (which they only did once before), and it was just into the range of increased risk of diabetes; 5.8 (5.7 - 6.0). For that matter, my glucose has usually been just around the upper acceptable range (of 65 - 99); usually 95 to 107. Insulin resistance, perhaps?

So, I'm not sure what to do. Can't afford out-of-pocket costs to go to a Naturopath. If the lovely folks here agree that I'm not hypo, then I'll agree that I'm not --- even though it doesn't explain the symptoms.

::sigh::

Thanks for any insight,
MrsBee


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

In my opinion, _technically _you are not hypo (I say this because your levels are "within range")...BUT that doesn't mean that you are at the optimal point for you.

Have you ever had your thyroid antibodies tested? That may shed more light on the subject.

What about testing for iron, ferritin, Vitamin D, Vitamin B12? Deficiencies in those can also make you feel quite fatigued.

Don't give up. You know your body, and you know you don't feel like you should.


----------



## lainey (Aug 26, 2010)

Your numbers are fine.

Even if you have antibodies, your thyroid is still working well, with a TSH of close to 1 and Ft4 at 50% of the range.

Changes in hormones, and deficiencies in iron and vitamins can cause symptoms that mimic thyroid problems.

As for the A1c, while your fasting numbers may be good, this shows some insulin resistance yes, with slightly higher than normal post meal readings reflected in the A1c. The best way to get control of this is by adding exercise and reducing the carbohydrates in your diet, especially in processed foods.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

MrsBee said:


> Hello, friends; I'm back!
> 
> I first posted an intro in (Feb.), and a follow-up here http://www.thyroidboards.com/showthread.php?t=7717. I made an appointment with an endo (I'm a glutton for punishment), and saw her last week. I only had a two-month wait; not bad, I guess.
> 
> ...


Here is my input...............

It is interesting to note that your T3 Uptake is always high in the range. This could suggest hyper, not hypo.

T3 Uptake test
http://www.drstandley.com/labvalues_thyroid.shtml (high, hyper---low, hypo)

The T3 uptake explained.
http://www.nlm.nih.gov/medlineplus/ency/article/003688.htm

There are stimulating, binding and blocking antibodies at play here which can skew the TSH as well as the other numbers.

These antibodies' tests would be very important.

TSI
Normally, there is no TSI in the blood. If TSI is found in the blood, this indicates that the thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin is the cause of the of a person's hyperthyroidism.

Negative test results means that the autoantibodies are not present in the blood at the time of testing and may indicate that symptoms are due to a cause other than autoimmune. However, a certain percentage of people who have autoimmune thyroid disease do not have autoantibodies. If it is suspected that the autoantibodies may develop over time, as may happen with some autoimmune disorders, then repeat testing may be done at a later date.
http://labtestsonline.org/understanding/analytes/thyroid-antibodies/tab/test

Trab
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/17684583

TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin and Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/

Symptoms can and do cross over.

You could see what you could do here since you are out of pocket.

HealthCheckUSA
http://www.healthcheckusa.com/

Trab is the least expensive test and it is a blocking antibody to TSI so if you have Trab, you have TSI.

I do believe you have a thyroid situation; absolutely.


----------

